# Sacramento vs. L.A. Clippers Game Thread (3/11)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (38-24) vs. Los Angeles Clippers (27-34)
Arco Arena, Friday March 11, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Chris Kaman/Elton Brand/Bobby Simmons/Corey Maggette/Rick Brunson  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Clippers board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

With 2 days off, I am assuming that Miller and Mobley will be healed up.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 110
Clippers 103

Bibby 24pts, 9 ast
Peja 22 pts, 5reb


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Kings 112*
Clippers 103

*Peja 28pts*
Brand 24pts


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

kings 106
clips 94

peja 24/6/4
brand 21/11/3


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 109
Clips 99

Peja 26pts 5rebs 4asts
Maggete 23pts 7rebs 3asts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kaman always puts up huge numbers against us. Maybe now that our big guys are a little better defensivly, he won't go off for as much...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Bibby should light up Brunson


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

OT: Who here thinks Skinner looks like Gerlad Wallace.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> OT: Who here thinks Skinner looks like Gerlad Wallace.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

idk but Skinner is extremely ugly


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 107
Clips 104

Peja 29 pts
Bibby 24 pts, 9 ast

Nice Bibby avatars guys :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> idk but Skinner is extremely ugly


Not caselle ugly. :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Practice Quotes-March 10, 2005



> *Cuttino Mobley:*
> “Yeah, I’m gonna play tomorrow, I’ll feel a lot better for tomorrow. I’ve been getting rehab the last week and I played today, so.”





> *Peja Stojakovic: *
> “We feel better. Each and every day I’m felling better, and I’m hoping that over the next couple of games my shot will go in. Tomorrow’s game we’re going to have Cuttino back and *hopefully we’ll get Brad back,* and it’s time to get everyone back and try to play as a team for the first time after the trade.”


Good to see that they had 12 bodies in practice today:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Come on guys, these are the new Kings!

Kings - 96
Clippers - 89


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Kings 104
Clippers 99


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

New Kings = Great Defense... we wont give up that much points.. Kings will win 96-84


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> New Kings = Great Defense... we wont give up that much points.. Kings will win 96-84


I hope so. We need to play better defensively now. I hope they keep it up. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Mobley is sore but set to return 



> Cuttino Mobley didn't walk off the practice floor as much as he labored his way to the showers.
> 
> The Kings guard is still sore and creaky, but he said he will be game-ready tonight against the Los Angeles Clippers - ready to return to the starting lineup after missing the previous two games with a lower back strain.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

LA Clippers (27-34) at Sacramento (38-24) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- Mike Bibby and the Sacramento Kings received some good fortune to remain unbeaten on their current five-game homestand. They hope their luck will continue Friday when they host the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> *The Kings have won seven consecutive games and 17 of the last 21 in the all-time series, including both meetings this season. *


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I got 2k on this game, your boys better pull threw!

Anyone else wanna wager?

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=148873

-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Petey said:


> I got 2k on this game, your boys better pull threw!
> 
> Anyone else wanna wager?
> 
> ...


Wow. 2k. :yes: :greatjob:


I gotta raise mine now. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

650 bucks on the Kings now. :yes:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Miller isn't playing, Skinner will start.

And I have 1300 bucks on the Kings....they better win


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

There you go folks Skinner with 2 blocks already... I LOVE HIM !!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> There you go folks Skinner with 2 blocks already... I LOVE HIM !!


 :yes:

12-2 run for the Kings.

Clipps make a shot, now Bibby with a layup.

14-8 Kings.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 20, Clippers 18....2:50 left in the 1st.

Skinner has another block, Bibby has 10.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

KT already has 8 points off the bench!

Maggette has been awful against us this year...not tonight:uhoh:

Clippers 33, Kings 28


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

BIG NASTY!!!!!!!!!

16-6 run for the Kings...

Kings 46, Clippers 43


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> BIG NASTY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 16-6 run for the Kings...
> 
> Kings 46, Clippers 43


 Boy i enjoy having a bench agian


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Not a bad first half... i thought Skinner sat out too long but still he has 5 points, 6 boards, 3 blocks and a assist !


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half:

Kings 55
Clippers 53


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby is really playing great out their. He is showing great confidence and skill. He is really hurting the Clippers right now.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby: 14 Points (6/9 FG) and 6 Assists
Mobley: 9 Points (4/8 FG)
Skinner: 5 Points, 7 Rebounds and 3 Blocks
Thomas: 10 Points (5/8 FG)
Williamson: 8 Points (4/7 FG)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

5:00 left in the 3rd. Kings 78, Clippers 72


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Going to the the 4th...

Clippers 88 
Kings 85

Come on Peja...do something!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Peja is no where to be found.... he isnt doing anything.. not moving around without the ball.. not passing the ball , not rebounding...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

6/1/1 is Peja's line :sigh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Corliss is tearing it up.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mike...Bibbby!!!!

Tied at 102.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Williamson took over the game at the start of the 4th... never thought i would say that... ever...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby makes both of his free throws. Tied at 104.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mike Bibby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Big Nasty And 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Mike Bibby= unhuman !


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings up 1, 111-110.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

WTF was that!!!

Peja played great defense, the KT threw it away:sigh:

Down 112-111, 4.9 left.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

horrible pass.. horrible horrible horrible..


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Mike Bibby Does It Agian ... Wow !!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

HE DID IT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!

:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana: 
:vbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Omg Is He Clutch Or What ?!?!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

He Does It Again, This Is Just Gross, Sick!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I had the feeling I knew he was going to make that bucket. Peja played terrible on the offensive side but on defense I thought he was one of the best from the Kings.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

All hail Bibby..... :worship:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

You won the beat UnbreakableKing, 50 points sent to you.

EDIT: Looks like I can't donate right now, will donate as soon as I can.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

LOL at Adelman about having the ball in Bibby's hands, "I'm not stupid, I know some people think I am"


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 113 Clippers 112 
Box Score


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If you guys only new how much Bibby hurt me tonight...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pictures from the game...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Weasel said:


> You won the beat UnbreakableKing, 50 points sent to you.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I can't donate right now, will donate as soon as I can.


No problem man. Any time you can. 

We'll bet again when we play each other.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

What a game. Even though I wasn't able to watch it. 


Bibby is the man. :yes:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bibby does it again for Kings 



> Down by a point with a few seconds left, the Kings' final play was simple: Mike Bibby alone atop the key, moving off a pick and taking another buzzer-beating shot.
> 
> "It felt good, but I didn't know," Bibby said.
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Postgame Quotes-vs. LA Clippers 



> *Kings Coach Rick Adelman*
> 
> “ I am not really sure what you can say, it was a huge shot by Mike (Bibby). The Clippers really played well, they shot the ball well, they hurt us inside. We just stayed with it and we get close, a lot of credit in that fourth quarter. Fronting the guy and not letting him have it, we were active on the weak side and they made some shots when they swung it over the top but he didn’t let the guy get the ball. That was huge for us and then obviously the last play by Mike (Bibby). After throwing the ball away and then not fouling him when we had a foul to give when they were coming back the other way but, *another big shot by Mike.*”
> 
> ...


Click on the link to read more.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Arco game report: Win gives Thomas a reprieve for errors 



> Before he had time to kick himself, Mike Bibby saved the day with more hoops heroics.
> 
> Otherwise, a tough loss against the Los Angeles Clippers might have been stuck on Kenny Thomas.
> 
> The new Kings forward had two late turnovers yet escaped a delirious Arco Arena after a 113-112 triumph Friday night over the Los Angeles Clippers. Thomas also received some coaching reminders and tips from assistant coach Pete Carril to be a little wiser and crafty with interior passes and outlet bombs.


----------

